#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  01V 96, Yamaha

## Olaf Duffhuës

Na gisteravond wat uitleg gehad te hebben over de "nieuwe" 01V 96 van Yamaha, kom ik aardig in twijffel wat te doen...Een Midas Venice of 01V 96...Moet erbij zeggen, ben na een keer met zon ding gewerkt te hebben nog niet erg onder de indruk geweest, na de uitleg van gisteravond veel meer...Zijn er mensen, die meer positieve of negatieve ervaringen hebben met de 01V 96? Brand los zou ik zeggen...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Na er een tijdje huiverig tegenover gestaan te hebben ben ik toch om. Werk reeds een maand of 3 met de 01V96, en het bevalt prima. Gebruik hem voor een bruiloftsbandje dat zo'n 2 keer in de week speelt. Zeker voor dit soort toepassingen is hij ideaal, soundcheck in 2 minuten, super compact en toch alles bij de hand. 4 mooie effecten, comp's, gate's, op alle in- en outputs 4 bands volledig parametrisch EQ, mooie klank...

Over wel of niet snel kunnen ingrijpen zijn al genoeg discussies geweest, maar ik ben nog nooit in een situatie gekomen waarbij ik met een "normaal" tafeltje beter af was geweest...

----------


## sis

Ik heb weliswaar zijn voorganger n.l. de 01/v en moet zeggen een erg flexibele mengtafel, vooral zijn 4 bands full par.eq. is zeer interessant, effecten ingebouwd enz... jammer dat een 01/v geen inserts heeft, dat is dan weer het voordeel van de / 96
Het is effe wennen met de layout en bediening maar eens onder de knie denk ik dat de digitale mengtafels van dit caliber aan terrein gaan winnen in de P.A. wereld 
De klank ja : het is digitaal hé , dus wel heel zuiver, maar een midas venise is dat ook en klinkt naar mijn mening warmer, is ook vrij logisch.
voor zijn prijs is een /96 een aanrader vanwege zijn inzetbaarheid + het scheelt al een hele reeks randapparatuur die ingebouwd zit die je bij een venice nog moet bijkopen, dus het zal duurder uitvallen 

voor mij een 01v/96 voor zijn flexibiliteit  :Smile:  :Smile: 

sis

----------


## cobi

Misschien is het handig erbij te vertellen waar je de nieuwe tafel voor gaat gebruiken...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Voor all-round gebruik, normale bandjes, tapeshow's en alles waar het ding bij inzetbaar is...onder normale bandjes versta ik 6/7 delig drumstel, 1 gitaar, 1 bass, 1 keyboard en 3/4 keer zang...2/3 monitorgroepen...beetje gemiddeld dus...naar mijn mening...

----------


## Gast1401081

Alleen als je een vaste band hebt, met vaste parameters, en een vast repertoire.

bij PA/live verhuur : geheel ongeschikt, omdat je er bijna 10 x zo lang overdoet om een feedbackje te killen, of ff snel een microfoonwissel uit te mixen. ( menu : kies functie : zapzapzap eq kies freq band : zapzapzap mid verdraai frequentie.)  Dat had ik op mijn midasje dus allang klaar...( draaidraaidraai en klaar is de koffie.)

enne, sommige fluitjes van ca 1 minuut heb ik al te vaak meegemaakt met een digitaal apparaat. Die duren bij mij maximaal 3 seconden...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ja, daar heb je gelijk in, Mac, maar....omdat de klank van zon tafeltje een beetje koel is...wil ik zoiezo een 2*30 bander van Rane (DEQ60)en misschien een compressor op het eind signaal duwen..

----------


## herriesmurf

O1V stelt dynamisch niks voor. Heeft veel features maar klankmatig erg plat. Midas heeft veel meer dynamiek. ( Is overigens ook de reden dat Midas zo'n grote naam heeft. ) 
Als je overigens geld uitgeeft voor een Eq koop dan gelijk een Klark.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Heb je eigenlijk al ooit zon Rane in handen gehad?? En ermee gewerkt??

----------


## lifesound

een lowbudget mengtafel kopen en dan een klark teknik EQ erbijzetten...lijkt mij niet echt logisch, herriesmurf.

Als je dan toch geld uitgeeft aan een klark teknik, koop dan geen O1V, maar een DM2000 bvb. Dat lijkt mij in kwaliteit/prijsklasse een normale vergelijking!

----------


## djlloyd

ik heb het ook almaal gehoord van andere mensen.
ik niet zoveel ervaren met digitalen tafels maar dat komt nog wel ben pas 14

----------


## Pino

Met de DDX 3216 kan je verassend snel werken: in het besturingsveld kiezen wat je nodig hebt gaat zo snel als kijken naar  een knop op een analoge tafel. Eens je de toetsen eenmaal weet zitten kan dat bijna blindelings. Vooral de draaicontrollers boven de schuiven zijn hierbij een enorm pluspunt. In reactietijd moet deze mixer niet onderdoen voor een analoge tafel.
Ook in moeilijke en hectische toestanden kan je dit digitaaltje nog instinctief bedienen, dat kan van andere tafels uit deze prijsklasse (tot 3500 ) niet gezegd worden.
Groetels,
Pino

----------


## Siem

> citaat:Wat te denken van een digg. verwerkings unit voor alle signalen (kan blijven) op het podium, met twee remote control units voor resp. FOH en monitoring.



Als ik mocht kiezen, dan een analoge verwerkingsunit met al het digitale bedieningsgemak dat je maar kunt bedenken. Vergelijkbaar met een SSL 9000 (extreem voorbeeld), alleen dan aangepast voor live gebruik.

OT:




> citaat:ik heb het ook almaal gehoord van andere mensen.
> ik niet zoveel ervaren met digitalen tafels maar dat komt nog wel ben pas 14



Way to go, Lloyd!

----------


## sparky

Je bent 14 en kunt nog steeds niet fatsoenlijk schrijven?
Maar je weet al wel te vertellen wat een ideale studiotafel is?
En wat bedoel je met "voor zang"? een tape-act? Dat lijkt me nou juist iets waar ik het wél mee aan zou durven. (na grondig oefenen natuurlijk  :Wink: )

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Je bent 14 en kunt nog steeds niet fatsoenlijk schrijven?



dat was me totaal nog niet opgevallen [8D]

----------


## Berry

Jongens wat kunnen sommige geluidsmensen toch mooi praten!.

Ik weet uit ervaring dat veel van onze collega's al dingen af gaan zitten kraken zonder zelf al eens met een keer fatsoenlijk met bv. een digitale mengtafel gewerkt te hebben.
Ok. de eerste 4 klussen moet je even opletten en nadenken bij elke handeling die je doet,maar na een tijdje gaat er gewoon een hele wereld voor je open.(Als je vanuit een schakel auto in een automaat stapt zit je ook effe te prutsen, maar dit zegt ook niets over de kwaliteit van een automaat!)

De eerste band moet nog komen die tegen mij komt zeggen dat het lang duurt voor ik hun monitorwensen beantwoord.Daarintegen krijgen we reacties van "kunnen we nu al soundchecken" eerder wekelijks dan maandelijks!.

Ik werk zelf op het moment net zo veel met een digitale tafel als met een analoge tafel,en over beide valt natuurlijk iets te zeggen.
Prijs kwaliteit wint een digitale tafel het natuurlijk makkelijk van een analoge,alleen in sommige gevallen kan de gigantisch hoeveelheid dynamiek die een digitale tafel heeft je het een beetje moeilijke maken. Maar als je met deze hoeveelheid dynamiek uit de voeten kunt dan noemen wij dat pas echt mixen.

Ik heb 2 jaar met 01v gewerkt en ben er altijd uiterst tevreden mee geweest,alleen de preamps in deze tafel net als bij de behringer digitale tafel zijn wat matig. Yamaha heeft dit probleem aangepakt in de 01v96 en deze tafel is voor zijn prijsklasse uniek. Ook de mogelijkheden qua routing e.d. zijn subliem.Het zal dus zelden gebeuren dat je achter deze tafel staat en dat je iets wilt doen wat de tafel niet kan.

Moet je veel geluid doen in grote feesttenten en wil je hier het beste geluid mogelijk neer zetten en heb je deze kwaliteiten, spaar dan toch maar door voor een goede analoge tafel met een groot fx's rack, want voor deze klussen is een digitale tafel gewoon wat te eerlijk.

----------


## Berry

Zo'n kerel als herriesmurf komen wij nooit tegen!

Die durft zich vast niet te laten zien als wij "collega's" ergens laten horen dat als je een mixer bent, je ook met minder spullen goed geluid moet kunnen maken.

Wij weten ook allemaal wel dat iemand die niet kan mixen het beste uit de verf komt met een dikke Midas.
Een dikke Midas moet je verdienen, en dat wil zeggen dat je met minder apparatuur ook geluid moet kunnen maken.

Echte mixers achter een dikke tafel kraken het middemoot spul niet af,want die weten waar ze over praten

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Berry_
> 
> 
> Wij weten ook allemaal wel dat iemand die niet kan mixen het beste uit de verf komt met een dikke Midas.



Nou ik heb ze nat zien gaan hoor! ze weten gewoon van gekkigheid niet aan welk knopje ze moeten draaien [ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Berry_
> 
> 
> Echte mixers achter een dikke tafel kraken het middemoot spul niet af,want die weten waar ze over praten



mee eens, echte mixers kraken engineers zelf ook niet af, daar heeft niemand wat aan. Indien iem. niet veel ervaring heeft dan probeer ik (als ik systec ben) ze altijd te helpen. Goeie engineers staan altijd open voor hulp/suggesties oid, hoeveel/weinig ervaring ze ook hebben.   
Slechte engineers willen geen bemoeienis, zijn alleen maar hun mening aan het verkondigen hoe iets moet klinken, weten het alleen zelf niet voor elkaar te krijgen dat ook eruit te halen.

----------


## jteelen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Pino_
> 
> Ben net terug van ACF en heb eens 3 digitale tafeltjes kunnen vergelijken. 
> Wat me hierbij opviel is dat de 01V96 vrij onoverzichtelijk overkomt en een zeer drukke display heeft, vooral in het aux menu: men krijgt daar 40 cirkeltjes met een streepje te zien en vind nu maar welke je juist nodig hebt met zo'n kleine cijfers erbij. Instinktief gezien is dit mijns inziens een tafel met een vrij onlogische opbouw, welke in crisis situaties voor serieuze problemen kan zorgen wanneer je ze niet vollédig onder de knie hebt.
> Wat de Tascam dm24 betreft: met een beetje uitleg kan je verder zonder direct de handleiding te moeten van buiten leren. Eens je de taktiek van de tafel doorhebt wijst de rest zichzelf uit en moet je enkel voor de uitgebreide extra functies de manual raadplegen, bijvoorbeeld de link naar computer, extra software ed. Ook de display is overzichtelijk en duidelijk leesbaar. Goed nieuws is ook dat deze tafel in de toekomst kan voorzien worden van een firewire aansluiting, wat handig is voor home studio's.
> Dan de Behringer: dit leek mij de meest eenvoudige tafel om mee te leren werken, temeer omdat ze zichzelf volledig uitwijst; ttz ze voelt zeer analoog aan met die draaicontrollers boven de faders. De display bevat niet te veel info in een keer,  is  zeer duidelijk en er wordt goed aangegeven welke knop welke functie kan bedienen. Gevoelsmatig leek deze tafel mij het meest logisch opgebouwd, waardoor ook in moeilijke situaties instinktief kan gereageerd worden. Het duurt tenslotte toch een tijdje eer men een digitale tafel echt goed kent.
> Mijn bevindingen betreffen een eerste indruk van een leek op gebied van digitale tafels en ik vel geen oordeel over de geluidskwaliteit, noch de algemene kwaliteit;ze beschrijven enkel het gevoel ik krijg bij het bestuderen en het uitproberen van de basisfuncties die voor mij belangrijk zijn.
> Groetels,
> Pino

----------


## Mathijs

jep. dat is een quote. wat wil je hiermee zeggen?

----------


## jteelen

De quote ging per ongeluk weg zonder commentaar. Ik wil graag weten wie er ervaring heeft met life dig.tafels voor in-ear monitoring (dus iedereen z'n eigen mix). Wat is een goede tafel en weet iemand of die nieuwe DDX3216 van Behringer zoiets in z'n mars heeft?

Gr. Jeroen





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> jep. dat is een quote. wat wil je hiermee zeggen?

----------


## waaser

hallo,een vraagje.
ik wil minimaal 12 sporen tegelijk op kunnen nemen in protools,is die behringer tafel een uitkomst.
is de tafel compattible met protools net als bijvoorbeeld digi002?

----------


## paulheu

Stop er een ADAT kaart in en je kan 2x8 kanalen digitaal opnemen ervan uitgaand dat je een ADAT &gt; computer interface hebt (zoals de RME digiface).

Ik maak regelmatig 16-24 sporen opnames met de Behringer op mijn Laptop (PC/Samplitude Pro) zonder enig probleem..

----------


## Pino

Hoi Paul,

Wat is precies de configuratie van jou laptop? (processor, HD, werkgeheugen, besturingsprogramma ...)
Welke adat kaart, en hoe , heb je aangesloten op die portable?
Waarmee mix je terug naar 2-track?

Dit interesseert mij namelijk ook wel ...

Ik heb nog een compaq presario liggen van enkele jaren geleden (+/- 5 jaar oud), zou het mogelijk zijn om hiermee opnames te maken? Nu wordt hij slechts sporadisch gebruikt voor onbenulligheden; misschien is het de moeite om hem te upgraden.

Groeten,
Pino

----------


## paulheu

Ik heb een ECS G731 (http://shop.store.yahoo.com/topmicro...g7p42codr.html) laptop, maar dan met 512 MB geheugen en 60 GB harddisk.

Ik gebruik de RME Digiface (3x ADAT in/uit) en Samplitude PRO.

In de Behringer zit de ADT1616 ADAT uitbreiding en ik gebruik 1 ADA8000. De beide ADATS uit van de DDX gaan de RME in en de ADA800 gaat via de RME interface (heeft zero latency dus wekrt prima) de DDX in.

Zo kan ik dus eenvoudig 24 sporen opnemen en dat gaat prima

----------


## Pino

Bedankt, nu kan ik eens gaan kijken welke mogelijkheden ik heb met m'n ouwe flappie

Groeten, 
Pino

----------

